
I [Finally] created my website - veekthoven
https://veekthoven.com/blog/how-i-finally-created-my-personal-website
======
veekthoven
While building this website, I struggled with making decisions about what
tools to use. In this article, I share the tools I used and my rationale for
using them. Hopefully, I am going to save someone the agony of making the same
decision.

